# Mousery/stud names



## Cait

All you have to do to register a name is let the Secretary (Anne Tomkins) know and if no-one else is using it then it's yours. My original name was Humbug Stud after the mouse who got me into the whole thing, now I show as an AP with SarahC on this forum as Cudbill & McKeown (eventually we will be Cudbill & Walgate as I'm engaged). We did try to think of a name but decided to stick with our surnames instead.


----------



## WillowDragon

Hehe, the name Willow Walk has been used by me for a LONG time... in various roleplay and virtual pet games. (I am a geek of the nicest kind)
When I decided to establish a mousery rather than just keeping mice, I toyed with many names, but in the end decided to stick the name I like best, and its great to be using it in real life for a change!! hehe

The Willow part comes from my online name WillowDragon, which itself was derived from the craft name I picked for myself when I was 12 and researching Paganism; Willow DragonMoon 

Not many people know that last part LOL

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon

I like Brambley Hedge!!!  Good name.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Mine is the most boring and obvious possible -- Jack's Mousery. 

In the US, mousery/stud names are registered with the AFRMA and the ECMA. They're separate organizations but everybody I know who is registered with both has the same name in both. You usually use your initials as the breeder's prefix, so for example a mouse named Amber, bred at Jack's Mousery would be "JM Amber" on any official paperwork or pedigrees.

And if Amber were sold or given to another breeder, those initials would come after her name. So if she were sold to WNT Mousery, she would be styled "JM Amber of WNT."


----------



## SarahC

All I'd say is that cutesy names don't go down to well.If you go for a cute type name you are not likely to be taken to seriously although that might not bother you.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I agree. The same is true if you're not registered with an organization or club of some sort--you're not taken as seriously as you could be.


----------



## Loganberry

Yeah, i agree with Sarah - cute names don't get a good reception. i think mine's too cute now, Loganberry. But i named it after my first nephew, Logan. Still, as long as you do well at shows, it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## Jack Garcia

If you have more than one species and both are rodents, you can use "Rodentry" instead of "Mousery," or, just use your name.


----------



## WillowDragon

Is Willow Walk Mousery too cute? :?


----------



## Cait

No-one uses 'mousery', it's usually 'stud' or their name. Many people simply show under their name.


----------



## WillowDragon

I was only planning on showing with my name anyway


----------



## Jack Garcia

In the US, it seems showing with "Mousery" in the name is commonplace, but not universal. That's why I have both (my name, plus "mousery").


----------



## SarahC

Is Willow Walk Mousery too cute? :?

its not to cutesy,it would be fine.Brambley Hedge might be to cutesy


----------



## Cait

I think Willow Stud is quite nice, feminine but not too cutesy. I think there is a hedgehog breeder who uses something similar to Brambley hedge, not that it really matters. I agree with Sarah though that it isn't a serious sounding name :lol:


----------



## SarahC

I did like morris mice.My kennel club affix is musculus.


----------



## WillowDragon

Willow Stud could work... but surely someone already has that?? hehee When I eventually get my beehind in gear and send off this NMC membership, i'll ask 

Willow xx


----------



## ian

Willow Stud sounds good, mine is officially Wolfgang Stud (although I regret that now!) I always use my name for showing. though.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I picture mice as little wolves!


----------



## Jack Garcia

I like Morris. It reminds me of Morris dancing, and has an air of respectability about it, yet it is an approachable sort of name too.


----------



## Jack Garcia

My apologies then. 

My birth name also was not very aesthetically pleasing, which is why I changed it. 

Whatever name you pick, I'm sure it will be good and fitting, simply because you're putting a lot of thought into it.


----------



## Jack Garcia

It was Harry. Needless to say, kids easily turn "Harry" into "Hairy" and make all sorts of jokes with it.  It doesn't bother me when people accidentally call me it, I still answer to it. And I also know what dogs who change owners feel like now when they have to learn to answer to a new name! 

Part of the reason I picked "Jack" was because it is versatile as a noun, a verb, or an adjective. But it was my own choice, so it's different. It's also what you call a male donkey, hehe.

Besides, I'm an artist. I need everything (mice, clothes, food, name) to be just right.  lol


----------



## Rowangate

My stud name is Rowangate but then it is the same as the one I have for my rats which I earned or rather one of my rats did in 1999.
Ian perhaps you could ask nicely to see if you could change the stud name you currently have.


----------



## ian

I would have to think of a better one though which is a challenge. I show under my real name so I dont really need a stud name.


----------



## WillowDragon

*squeals* Harry is one of my favourite names. hehe But yes, I do like Jack too, and what I know of your personality, it seems to fit you!

Hehe I always pronounce Wolfgang 'Volfgang' =o)

Willow xx


----------

